# Error in installing java apps in Samsung Hero GT-E3213K



## pravinlnrk (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello friends

I bought a Samsung Hero GT-3213K yesterday.
when I bought it yesterday, I thought it was a great phone with 3g and HSDPA at such a low price.
Everything has worked great since then other than the fact that I am not able to install any jar file
both offline and online, I always get the same error message that "Download Failed Downloaded JAR are invalid"
any application that I tried to install got the same result.

When I contacted customer care about this I only got the response that third java games is not supported on my phone
and that I will have to get the applications from GPRS only. (I don't know what they meant)

As of before I had tried to install the same kind of applications in Samsung Hero GT-3210 which has all the same features other
than the fact that that it does not have a front camera for video calls.

Anyone out there PLZ help me!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2011)

most samsung mobile doesn't support jar files. a known fact. you'll need jad fine. some support jar files of upto ~300kb. not higher than that.


----------



## Hrishikesh Auti (Jun 4, 2018)

with pravinlnrk .I have  owned Samsung GT E321k .on my first gt e3213k i was able to install jar files but when I buy new phone i was unable to download games/JARS from any other website .some body please help me .My phone always shows "downloaded jars are invalid"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2018)

Hrishikesh Auti said:


> with pravinlnrk .I have  owned Samsung GT E321k .on my first gt e3213k i was able to install jar files but when I buy new phone i was unable to download games/JARS from any other website .some body please help me .My phone always shows "downloaded jars are invalid"


That's because those are incompatible with newer phone's OS.


----------

